# New Wash Area and Help with How to Dry



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

Looks nice! I’m mostly just bumping you up because I’m always looking for drying advice  
But from what I understand, drying against the direction of growth first will get the bulk of the water out faster. Those who like to only dry in the direction of growth are typically doing it to help keep problem areas laying flat for a nice show finish.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you GoldenLover41. That helps about drying against to get more water out. 
Jules


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

goldenlover41 said:


> Looks nice! I’m mostly just bumping you up because I’m always looking for drying advice
> But from what I understand, drying against the direction of growth first will get the bulk of the water out faster. Those who like to only dry in the direction of growth are typically doing it to help keep problem areas laying flat for a nice show finish.


I blow against the direction of growth (ie butt to head and belly to spine) first to get water out from the skin/undercoat, and then I blow the other way.... and repeat until the coat is dry and lying smooth..... that's routine drying and also when prepping minutes from showing.

ETA - I turn dryer to highest setting right from the start and that's basically all I use. If working with a pup or dog not used to dryers, I'd use lower settings.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you Kate! Going to try this next time. I kind of blew it all the direction of this hair growth this time and she still seemed a bit damp 

Jules


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

JulesAK said:


> Thank you Kate! Going to try this next time. I kind of blew it all the direction of this hair growth this time and she still seemed a bit damp
> 
> Jules


Yep - you have to get in under the jacket, otherwise dog feels dry (you touching the jacket) and you let off the table.... and dog shakes all that moisture out from the undercoat and that's when you get flips and curlies.


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

What I've learned is that you should start by blowing everything the opposite way that it grows, to get a lot of the water out, and go back and forth a few times, if they're completely wet. Then, once more 'damp' then wet, you go in sections, starting from the back, first blowing against the growth of the coat and moving in little up and down motions (idk if this makes sense but I'm trying lol), and then doing the same thing in the same section, starting from the back of the dog, but blowing with the coat to get everything to lie flat.
I've mostly done this for showing, so don't know how practical this is for at home. With my own dog, he hates the dryer (didn't introduce it soon enough) so it's difficult to dry him well and I mostly just try to blow what I can out of his coat, towel him again, and then brush it so it looks nice.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

OK, I know nothing about washing/drying, as I take Archie to a groomer...I definitely know my limits! Just ask my kids what it was like growing up when I decided I could cut their hair...actually just look at a couple of school photos 😆😂🤣. I did, however, have to pop on to say that your Maggie is ADORABLE!!!!!!!


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

JulieCA said:


> OK, I know nothing about washing/drying, as I take Archie to a groomer...I definitely know my limits! Just ask my kids what it was like growing up when I decided I could cut their hair...actually just look at a couple of school photos 😆😂🤣. I did, however, have to pop on to say that your Maggie is ADORABLE!!!!!!!


Thanks Julie. I tried my older son's hair once, that was all it took!! 

Jules


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Love your new wash area! Maggie looks so sweet. I do the same -- opposite direction and boy do I see the water coming off and then I blow with the direction of the hair. I kept getting wavies until I realized I just need to keep drying for quite a while after I think he is dry. I use high for his body, but lower the intensity for his head, around and on top of his ears, and up under his chin and neck area. I also cup my hand around his ears when I'm doing behind and around them so I'm not shooting the air into his ears.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

How do you get her in that tub, by the way? I wish I had outside temperature controls for hot/cold water. We have terrible water pressure in our home. It's much easier to bathe Logan outside in the summer.

Edit: Ahhhh. I googled. I see the back is open?


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

diane0905 said:


> How do you get her in that tub, by the way? I wish I had outside temperature controls for hot/cold water. We have terrible water pressure in our home. It's much easier to bathe Logan outside in the summer.
> 
> Edit: Ahhhh. I googled. I see the back is open?


Thanks for the info on the drying. Yeah, she just jumps in. I do pick her up to put her on the table but she only weighs 50lbs. My back is loving not having to bend over the bathtub in the house!!
Jules


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

JulesAK said:


> Thanks for the info on the drying. Yeah, she just jumps in. I do pick her up to put her on the table but she only weighs 50lbs. My back is loving not having to bend over the bathtub in the house!!
> Jules


Logan will jump on his grooming table, but I put my Cathe exercise high step at the end of it so he will step up and down.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

Jules, that is a fantastic setup!! My back is incredibly jealous; with the cooler weather, in a pinch we have Barkley in the bathtub (so we can use warm water), and my back is sooooo sore after. Maggie looks amazing! Our babies are growing up nicely 💖


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

MushyB said:


> Jules, that is a fantastic setup!! My back is incredibly jealous; with the cooler weather, in a pinch we have Barkley in the bathtub (so we can use warm water), and my back is sooooo sore after. Maggie looks amazing! Our babies are growing up nicely 💖


It is hard to believe 3 years have gone by so quickly!!


----------

